# Problems drilling/screwing into studs



## wpascarelli (Feb 24, 2017)

I have been experiencing terrible issues literally every time I need to drill something. Every time I need to drill a hole for a project or to install or mount something in my home, I always run into the same 1-2 problems and I do not understand if I am doing something wrong or maybe I just have bad luck! I have become frustrated because the same thing happens every single time.

One problem is that I will try to drill a hole, and often times something will impede and prevent the drill bit from going any deeper. In other situations, I can get the drill bit to go completely into the wall, however in both of these cases the screw that I need to put into the hole is always much bigger and/or longer than the hole that I have created. This results in the screw always getting stuck when it is only a part of the way in, and not being able to make the screw go any deeper.

Sometimes I can then get the screw out, but it is difficult, and other times I am unable to remove the screw and it is completely stuck.

Then I generally will have to go to the hardware store and try to find a small screw that will fit my application instead of using the screws that were included with the product.

I have one such situation right now where the screw is stuck, but I believe I can get it out without a problem. However, it only goes about halfway in and the other half sticks out of the wall. The intent of the product is for the screw to sit flush with the wall.

In all of the times that these problems happen, am drilling into the walls of my house. I believe that my house is drywall with wooden studs underneath. In addition, this problem also happened to me one time when I was drilling/screwing into a wooden door jamb to install a new strike plate for a new door lock that I was installing.

I have always been drilling at close to eye level and none of these examples have happened when I was drilling above my head without using a ladder.

The drill bits are fine and are not bad. The bits are all brand new and parts of different sets of high quality manufacturers. I doubt that if I have used 10 different bits that they would all randomly happen to be bad.
The drill bits are all standard bits that are designed for general wood, metal, and plastic applications.
The drills and drivers that I am using are of fine quality.

In most cases where I have this problem, the instructions do include what diameter bit to use, as well as include the screws that I should use. In all cases, I use the specified diameter (understanding that the diameter is smaller than the screw) and the provided screw still will not go all the way and will get stuck.

In most of the cases where these problems are happening, I am intending to hit a stud. Many things require that they be mounted on a stud and so I am puroposely using a stud finder to find the stud and purposely drilling into it with the intent to hit it and screw into it because the directions say to mount it on a stud. So if I am hitting a stud, thats what I want to do, but I still want to be able to make the screw go much deeper than what it wants to go. The screws provided are intended to go into the stud, and so I am assuming that they are of appropriate length to into a wooden stud of a standard house, yet the screws only go in part of the way.

My drills and drivers are not in the reverse settings.

I suppose that it is possible that I am hitting a pipe or strike plate or electrical conduit, however as many times as I have attempted to do this I find it hard to believe that I have never attempted to drill a hole where there was none of these things and I really do not know how I am ever supposed to mount or hang or install anything in my home if every location has things behind the wall that I am not supposed to drill into.
I am including a breif Youtube video of the one example I am having right now. 
I would love to hear any input or ideas on what I could be doing wrong or how I can fix this and avoid this problem in the future. Thank you!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

What sometimes happens is that the screws and little plastic anchors that come with a product are only useful in sheetrock with nothing behind it. If you want a more secure mount as most of us do you look for a stud, and then the screws that came with the product are too small, too short, or the head is not strong enough. The answer in this particular case is to keep an assortment of screws around.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Is your home old enough the have old growth pine studs ?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Try pre drilling hole with a small 2/32 inch bit first. If it's wood, it will pass right through, if it's hitting metal or concrete it won't. 

Also looks to me from your video, metal fillings coming off the screw head. This could indicate a worn bit or wrong size bit for the screw head. Just a suggestion.


----------



## wpascarelli (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you for your replies.

In all of the cases where this has happened, I am drilling into a wooden stud behind the wall, as directed in the instructions of the product. I am using screws that came with the product that are intended for this purpose.
In most of these situations, including the one I am currently experiencing, I am pre-drilling a pilot hole, as directed by the instructions of the product. In mots of the cases, the instructions will state what size pilot hole to drill, and in each such instance I am following these instructions and drilling the hole. 
I have asked this question on other forums, however, and they all seem to believe that any drill should be able to very easily put a screw into wood even without any pilot hole.
ClarenceBauer - I do not know what "old growth pine studs" are. My home was built in 1998.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

No you don't have old growth pine these would date back into the 1800's.
Try a self drilling screw.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For gawd sake, do you have a scrap piece of wood to try this screw and bit size recommended by the instructions.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

And get some weight behind that driver. Or if you have an actual driver (impact, not a drill) use that instead...and still, get some weight behind it. If the bit spins out like that, don't just keep going......push harder.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, you should be able to shoot that screw in even without a pilot hole. Your screwdriver bit is worn out. 

Those things don't last forever - especially if you try to use one in an impact driver and it's not impact rated. Easy mistake because they will fit and they look very similar. Dewalt calls them "MaxFit" and "MaxImpact" or something like that. And they both have the same yellow band. Very confusing, but get the wrong one and you can destroy a bit on one screw. If you don't have an impact driver get one. They are great. But get the impact rated bits regardless.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

If it's not a worn out bit, it could also be the wrong kind of bit. Not every screw that has a cross on top is actually a Phillips head. Maybe you are trying to install a bunch of Japanese screws with an American driver bit. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screw_drives#Cruciform_drives

But I'm still betting that it's just a worn out Phillips.


----------



## andr0id (Aug 4, 2018)

A worn out Phillips bit along with some old hard studs will result in exactly the problem you are having. I like to use Spax screws for rough assembly and screwing things to studs, They use a Torx head and it is a lot less likely to slip.




wpascarelli said:


> In all of the cases where this has happened, I am drilling into a wooden stud behind the wall, as directed in the instructions of the product. I am using screws that came with the product that are intended for this purpose.



Yeah, they're going to give you the cheapest, crappiest, softest screws they can find in all of China. Get a few different lengths of Spax in #6 and #8 at HD and they will suit most of your needs. The bit will be in the box.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

If you can't even get the drill bit it, you are not hitting wood. Given the age of the house and the frequency of the problem, I bet you DO have at least some interior partition walls built with metal studs. Try banging your fist on different walls. Walls with wood studs sound pretty solid. Walls with metal studs sound hollow and metallic.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Agree that is likely a incorrect or worn bit coupled with probably cheap screws, as well as putting some weight behind the driver. I could see what looks like metal bits flying off. I couldn't tell from the video, but make sure the driver is set to 'drill' when drilling and set to a high enough torque setting when driving that the clutch doesn't release. When you are pilot drilling into what you think is a wooden stud, what comes out of the hole or is stuck in the grooves of the bit?
If it is a new-ish house built with standard construction-graded softwood lumber, a decent drill and bit should have no difficulty penetrating. Even if they are brand name, all drill bit manufacturers likely produce a 'value grade' product. Drilling at high speed and/or over-pushing can over-heat the bit and ruin it pretty quickly.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

As a general rule the screws that come with just about everything are worthless crap. Keep some quality screws on hand and put the crap in garbage where it belongs.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Take the drill down to a lumber yard and have some one show how best to use it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If the screw is stuck, put vice grips on it to remove it. Throw the screw away and use a new screw next time. Head is likely stripped by now.


Many people say to pre-drill with a bit the size of the minor diameter of the screw. But on soft woods like what you likely have for studs, I like to go a little smaller (i.e .010" - 020") than the minor diameter of the screw.


Stop trying to drive the screw with your drill. Just use a screwdriver, and not one with an insert bit that you have already stripped with your drill. Philips bits really try to push OUT when you turn them, so you have to push HARD into the screwdriver while turning (that's why us Canadians use Robertson head screws).


----------



## Ville80 (Sep 20, 2018)

I was wondering if you have metal studs. But have kicked myself when forgetting to apply pressure to assist biting and prevent bit slipping. 

Very soild advice, hope you've read each post. Most screws and bits slip and strip easily.
I try to pre drill no matter what. It will first let you know if only drywall, no stud: easy in.
Or if stops part way, hits a nail head.

If you have yet to drive a screw successfully, then my guess metal studs or need help with technique or materials.

Spax worked great hanging cabinets. Worth the cost for heavy items.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You must lean into the drill hard putting pressure against it so the drill bit doesn't just spin around in the screw head without locking in.

It's also a good idea to go slow or trigger the drill off and on, off and on, etc..


----------

